# Ski Sundown - Week of March 12



## Grassi21 (Feb 28, 2012)

To my fellow Sundowners...  

The week of March 12 is the week before Bump or Bust.  I know bunch of the guys (and gals) try to get out as much as possible the week before the comp to prepare and simply enjoy what Sundown builds for us.  

I took March 13-16 off to squeeze some value out of my season pass and to combat the impending start of lacrosse season on the 19th (calling 2knees for the obligatory anti-lax comment).  

Anyone else going to be around that week?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> To my fellow Sundowners...
> 
> The week of March 12 is the week before Bump or Bust.  I know bunch of the guys (and gals) try to get out as much as possible the week before the comp to prepare and simply enjoy what Sundown builds for us.
> 
> ...



Good luck in the comp!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Im down for monday and tuesday that week

Steveo


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I heard the former administrator might be around that week too

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Feb 28, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Anyone else going to be around that week?



you KNOW I'm there.....might as well be the mascot for this place the last 2 years :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

Mon & thurs look the best- may do Friday at snow-  tues / wed are work dependent at the moment- if it is nice enough I will reschedule work stuff...


----------



## 180 (Mar 1, 2012)

Depending on the weather I hope to get out at least once


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/new-hartford-ct/06057/daily-weather-forecast/2208322?day=11

Gonna plan to be around. Would like a week of this:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck in the comp!



:lol: Not at all.  I am just looking for a solid 3 or 4 day ski week before the season starts on March 19.


----------

